# Just my luck



## Stat42 (Nov 17, 2015)

My one and only vial of masteron prop I literally just got from h-as.phamra. 1/2cc pinned from it only. Fuck. My. Life. 

Anybody else feel this type of tremendous failure and heart ripping out before?


H-as Pharma


----------



## BLACK STAR (Nov 17, 2015)

damn bro rip sorry for your loss...


----------



## Xsbobber (Nov 17, 2015)

Hey. I don't have any prop on hand but have plenty of mast e 250mg. Be happy to shoot you one man.


----------



## Sherk (Nov 17, 2015)

A few years ago I was in my kitchen getting ready to draw up my gear into the syringe when my two dogs came bolting in from the back yard and didn't make the turn into the front room and both slid right into my table and knocked my tren e, test c and mast e off onto the tile floor. All three vials broke. I never even got a chance to pop off the tops yet. I can definitely feel your pain.


----------



## Blueballs (Nov 20, 2015)

My condolences for your loss bro.  In times like this you must be strong...eh...well...so much for that happening anytime soon. 
Tough break....


----------



## Calener (Dec 6, 2015)

heartbreak...


----------



## Karam007 (Dec 8, 2015)

Sherk said:


> A few years ago I was in my kitchen getting ready to draw up my gear into the syringe when my two dogs came bolting in from the back yard and didn't make the turn into the front room and both slid right into my table and knocked my tren e, test c and mast e off onto the tile floor. All three vials broke. I never even got a chance to pop off the tops yet. I can definitely feel your pain.



nice story,bro   lol    
Umm...sorry to hear that


----------



## crab107 (Dec 9, 2015)

Sherk said:


> A few years ago I was in my kitchen getting ready to draw up my gear into the syringe when my two dogs came bolting in from the back yard and didn't make the turn into the front room and both slid right into my table and knocked my tren e, test c and mast e off onto the tile floor. All three vials broke. I never even got a chance to pop off the tops yet. I can definitely feel your pain.



SHERK!!! WHAT UP BREH!!
and damn bro, sorry for your heartbreak picture!! Im on tren right now and i probably wouldve torn my house down after that!! Ive dropped many a bottle with out a break..lol..guess i just fucked myself

H-AS isnt bad gear at all either..totally sucks


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Dec 9, 2015)

When's the funeral?
Do we send flowers or gearz?


----------



## crab107 (Dec 9, 2015)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> When's the funeral?
> Do we send flowers or gearz?


Send him both..lmao!! Shit im hurtin for him!!


----------



## Stat42 (Dec 10, 2015)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> When's the funeral?
> Do we send flowers or gearz?



LOL... Gear donations are appreciated lol


H-as Pharma


----------



## rowleyxlt0501 (Dec 10, 2015)

Man down.    Sorry for your loss  h-as is some good stuff too but I have always felt  like the vials would break easy.  Something about the way the glass feels


----------



## crab107 (Dec 10, 2015)

rowleyxlt0501 said:


> Man down.    Sorry for your loss  h-as is some good stuff too but I have always felt  like the vials would break easy.  Something about the way the glass feels



The ones i got from them felt pretty stout..but that was prob a year ago maybe. When they first became a sponsor on here. Their tren e is the damn fire.


----------



## rowleyxlt0501 (Dec 10, 2015)

I have the npp right now , was the glass like cloudy  instead of clear


----------



## Stat42 (Dec 14, 2015)

rowleyxlt0501 said:


> I have the npp right now , was the glass like cloudy  instead of clear



Cloudy. Everything I've got from them is


H-as Pharma


----------



## parkwaytrash (Dec 16, 2015)

I hate to see that.  I'm gonna break an empty vial just for your pain lol.


----------

